
Could Less Air Travel Due to Covid-19 Coronavirus Degrade Weather Forecasts? - blendo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/marshallshepherd/2020/03/24/could-less-air-travel-due-to-covid-19-coronavirus-degrade-weather-forecasts/#763fb7cc2c0a
======
blendo
“Sensitivity studies at ECMWF have shown that removing all aircraft data
degrades the short-range wind and temperature forecasts at those levels by up
to 15%, with significant degradations at all forecast ranges up to seven
days.”

And as-of 24 March, down to about 35% of usual. And likely more to now.

